# My 3 Year Collection



## Gisselle (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey people, I'm new to specktra.
Here's my 3 year MAC collection.











































































































EYESHADOWS
1.Agate
2.Amber Lights
3.Angelcake
4.Aristocrat
5.Au Conteaire
6.Beauty Marked
7.Bistro
8.Bitter
9.Black Tied
10.Blackberry
11.Blu Noir
12.Brown Down
13.Brule
14.Buttersilk
15.Carbon
16.Casa Blanca
17.Contrast
18.Coppering
19.Cranberry
20.Crème De Violet
21.Crystal
22.Da Bling
23.Dazzlelight
24.Deep Truth
25.Dovefeather
26.Earthly Delight
27.Electra
28.Electric Eel
29.Embark
30.Endless Love
31.Excitable Yellow
32.Expensive Pink
33.Felt Blue
34.Femme Noir
35.Folie
36.Forgery
37.Garcon Gray
38.Girlishous
39.Gladabout
40.Glama Ray
41.Gleam
42.Goldbit
43.Goldmine
44.Gorgeous Gold
45.Green Tea
46.Hard to Please
47.Hepcat
48.Hipnotique
49.Honeylust
50.Humid
51.Idol Eyes
52.Intoxicate
53.Jest
54.Laven-Dah!
55.Little Madame
56.Melody
57.Melton mauve
58.Moth Brown
59.Motif
60.Mulch
61.Mythology
62.Nehru
63.Noble
64.Nocturnelle
65.Nylon
66.Orange
67.Paradisco
68.Parfait Amour
69.Parisienne
70.Parrot
71.Phloof!
72.Pickle
73.Pickle
74.Pink Freeze
75.Pink Like Paris
76.Pink Venus
77.Pinkling
78.Print
79.Pushup Pink
80.Redcoco
81.RetroSpeck
82.Riviera Rose
83.Satellite Dreams
84.Seedy Pearl
85.Semi-Tone Greige
86.Shaded Mint
87.Shadowy Lady
88.Shale
89.Sketch
90.Slated
91.Soulsong
92.Star Violet
93.Stars ‘N’ Rockets
94.Stroke of Midnight
95.Sub-Green
96.Sublimed Green
97.Sugarlily
98.Sugarwhite
99.Surreal
100.Sushi Flower
102.Sweet Lust
103.Sweeten Up
104.Swish
105.Tempting
106.Tilt
107.Trax
108.Unreally Blue
109.Up-Do
110.Vanilla
111.Vapour
112.Vex
113.Whim
114.White Frost
115.Winertwig
116.Woodwinked
117.Yogurt

BLUSHES
1.Golden Kitty/Primpin’
2.Orchid Sheen/Roseland
3.Plum Foolery
4.Pink Glow
5.Shimmersweet
6.Coygirl
7.Pink Swoon
8.Pink Flurry
9.Dame
10.Peachykeen
11.Dollymix
12.Well Dressed
13.Fleur Power
14.Blushbaby
15.Foolish Me
16.Pinch O’ Peach
17.Ring O Roses/ Breath of Plum

MINERALIZE SKINFINISH
1.Petticoat
2.Naked you

CREAM COLOR BASES
1.Red Note
2.Fuchsia Perfect
3.Fantastic Plastic
4.Kool
5.Fabulush
6.Flighty
7.Sundrenched
8.Luna
9.Pink Shock
10.Pearl
11.Salsabelle


SHADESTICKS
1.Gracious Me
2.Royal Hue
3.Sea Me
4.Crimsonaire
5.Tropographic
6.Pink Couture
7.Lucky Jade
8.Sharkskin

EYEGLASS
Pinkfix

LIPSTICK
1.Junior Miss
2.High Strung
3.Crème De La Femme
4.Captive
5.Fluid
6.Freckletone
7.Mocha
8.CB-96
9.See Sheer
10.Strength
11.Plum Sauce
12.Angeldish
13.Plum Dandy
14.Girl About Town
15.Holidazzle
16.Chatterbox
17.Impassioned
18.Forever Young
19.Lustering
20.Powerhouse
21.Flashtronic
22.Up the Amp
23.High Bred Red
24.Pink Freeze
25.Bombshell
26.Syrup
27.Hipster
28.A Rose

GLOSS
1.Tulle
2.Vintage Violet
3.Girlish
4.Steeped
5.Clear Red
6.Dreamy
7.Iced Crocus

ALL OVER GLOSS
Astonish

LIP PENCIL
1.Cherry
2.Vino
3.Little Tease
4.Magena
5.Beet


TINTED LIP
1.Virtuous Violet
2.Fushia Fix

STAIN
1.Pink Lure
2.Pink Subtropical

LIPGLASS
1.Suave Muave
2.Explicit
3.Snowgirl
4.Oyster Girl
5.Cultured
6.Nymphette
7.Zazoom
8.Pinking Sheer
9.Fine China


LUSTREGLASS
1.Wonderstuck
2.Flashmode
3.Morning Glory
4.Little VI
5.Flusterose

LIPGLASS STAIN
6.Cocktail
7.Grape En Drape
8.Chicmates
9.Spin Pink

LIPGLASS TASTI
1.Watermelonmy
2.Tastease
3.Fresh Strawberry
4.Peachcreame

LIPGELEE
Lu-Be-Lu
Jellybabe
Dewy Jube
Glosspitality



PIGMENT
1.Dark Soul
2.Coco Beach
3.Fuchsia
4.Melon
5.Tan
6.Golden olive
7.Blue Brown
8.Vanilla
9.Frost
10.Pink Pearl
11.Pink Opal
12.Pink Bronze
13.Bright Fuchsia
14.Violet
15.Primary Yellow
16.Rose
17.Goldenaire

GITTER
1.Yellow
2.Neon 60’s
3.Rocking Orange
4.Goldrift
5.Absolute Gold
6.Lustdust
7.Turqoise


IRIDESCENT POWER
1.Silver Dusk
2.Golden Bronze
3.Sweetie Pie

IRIDESCENT PRESS
1.Star
2.Blushing Femme

PAINT
1.Blueboy
2.Existential
3.Flammable
4.Pixel
5.Shimma
6.Get Surreal
7.Stilfe
8.Artjam
9.Bsse Light
10.Canton Candy
LASHES
3

NAIL LACQUER
1.Steamy
2.Liquid Grape
3.Rougemarie
4.Kid Orange
5.Gee Whiz
6.Luxuriation

BLOT POWER
Medium Dark

Studio Fix
C3

CONCEALER
Select Moisture Cover up NC30
Studio Finish Nw20

SELECT TINT
NW25

MOISTUREBLEND
NC30

OIL CONTROL

STUDIO MOISTURE FIX

FLUIDLINER
Blacktrack
Dipdown

STROBE TINT
Pulsepink

POWERPOINT
Engraved


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Jan 28, 2006)

holy shit, nice!


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fastcarsandfreedom* 
_holy shit, nice!_

 
lol i second that!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 28, 2006)

**faints** that is one awesome collection!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Jan 28, 2006)

that is a kick as collection! i luv it all


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow, that's an impressive collection you got there. I love it all!


----------



## peike (Jan 28, 2006)

Impressive


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 29, 2006)

love the brushes


----------



## Gisselle (Feb 2, 2006)

*depot?*

thanks everyone..

After looking at everyone else's collections.. i think im going to depot.. pro or cons to depotting at this point?


----------



## blueglitter (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gisselle* 
_thanks everyone..

After looking at everyone else's collections.. i think im going to depot.. pro or cons to depotting at this point?_

 
a Shed load of lipstick and easy to get to eyeshadow


----------



## user2 (Feb 4, 2006)

*sniff * *sniff* I smell free lipsticks!

You can depot your blushes as well!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Feb 4, 2006)

thats a cool collection, I just kept thinking look at all the lipsticks she could get if she depotted lol! I saw that bag with the colored mac writing at my cco.


----------



## Isis (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gisselle* 
_After looking at everyone else's collections.. i think im going to depot.. pro or cons to depotting at this point?_

 
That would be a really good space-saving thing to do. Plus, like VV said, you'll get lots of free l/s!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

Lovely collection.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 13, 2006)

My collection aspires to be as full as yours in 3 years! I've got 1.5 years to go!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 13, 2006)

wow nice collection!


----------



## BeautifulPsycho (Feb 14, 2006)

That is absolutely amazing. Im jealous!!


----------



## kannan (Feb 14, 2006)

wow awesome!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 15, 2006)

You Better Work It Out Girlie! You Definitely Got It Going On!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

wow! nice.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------

